# Used cars?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Am I right in saying that when a dealer sells a used car in PT, he has by law to offer a guarantee?

And if so, what is the minimum guarantee period please?

While I'm at it, if he fails to offer said guarantee & the car develops a problem, what can the customer do about it please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's normally period of time or mileage, with what's covered and what's not covered, whether they legally have to?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

A friend of mine bought a car here in February & the engine is now ******ed but he wasn't given a guarantee..... & I think that's illegal.

What should he do?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Firstly check out whether they legally have to give a guarantee, if they do then he has some immediate redress, if they don't then it's negotiation, complaints book, DECO but for them to act on your behalf you need to be a member. 

ACAP is the motor traders body and a registered dealer has to give a 6 month guarantee but membership isn't compulsory Benvindo ao Portal ACAP


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks. I'll pass it on to him.


----------

